# Next Final Cut Pro is a “jawdropper”



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

Next Final Cut Pro is a “jawdropper,” Apple considers it public knowledge, and will it drop at NAB? | 9 to 5 Mac Next Final Cut Pro is a “jawdropper,” Apple considers it public knowledge, and will it drop at NAB? | Apple Intel

Interesting.... hope it lives up to the hype.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Sounds like I should maybe call apple support about the open cases I have regarding compressor. Maybe get into a beta program?

Sad when I have to jump hoops to make it use all cores then it crashes after 1 file instead of knocking down my batch

Even worse when a 3 rd party software, bitvice, not only does a far superior job at outputting high quality mpeg2s, by it doesn't even look twice at harnessing all cores!?!? Grrrrr

So.......let's hope 

Thanks for the link. Despite my grrrrs, I am excited


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

keebler27 said:


> Sad when I have to jump hoops to make it use all cores then it crashes after 1 file instead of knocking down my batch


Error -50? Check the crash log. Have seen it related to IPv6 and a corrupted codec.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2011)

keebler27 said:


> Sounds like I should maybe call apple support about the open cases I have regarding compressor. Maybe get into a beta program?
> 
> Sad when I have to jump hoops to make it use all cores then it crashes after 1 file instead of knocking down my batch
> 
> ...


I gave up on compressor a long time ago. Most of the ffmpeg based 3rd party utilities do a much better job as far as being able to tweak the options and also for the multi threading implementation in order to use all the cores you have available. At one point at my old workplace I also wrote a few bash/python scripts in order to take advantage of all the idle machines on the network using Xgrid. My little built-in-two-days homegrown solution did _circles_ around trying to do the same thing using the distributed rendering with compressor ... almost to the power of 10.

I really really hope they have addressed a lot of the low level issues that FCP suffers from (aside from really being 64bit this time around) and is not jsut new interface andor eye candy -- problems like gamma shifts, assuming/forcing 1.8 gamma as it's "base" gamma, proper multi-threading, etc have been insanely frustrating and have been issues for quite a long time. It was getting pretty long in the tooth as far as the underlying engine goes. Sad when you have 16 "cores" (8 cores + *2 for hyper-threading) available and you're watching FCP choke away with a single core while trying to do a huge render for simple overlays and the like and completely lock you out of the rest of the app interface for the duration :/ Honestly ... one of the very first non-linear editing suites I ever used back in the mid 90's (Matrox) supported background rendering ...


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

i-rui said:


> Interesting.... hope it lives up to the hype.


Yeah, I'll wait for the industry revues before I upgrade. Besides, I'm still trying to learn my current version. LOL.


----------



## rvxtream (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm very excited to see what they have in store, I've been a Avid user for 8 years and think the next FCP update may be the last call for me and media composer.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

mguertin said:


> I gave up on compressor a long time ago. Most of the ffmpeg based 3rd party utilities do a much better job as far as being able to tweak the options and also for the multi threading implementation in order to use all the cores you have available. At one point at my old workplace I also wrote a few bash/python scripts in order to take advantage of all the idle machines on the network using Xgrid. My little built-in-two-days homegrown solution did _circles_ around trying to do the same thing using the distributed rendering with compressor ... almost to the power of 10.
> 
> I really really hope they have addressed a lot of the low level issues that FCP suffers from (aside from really being 64bit this time around) and is not jsut new interface andor eye candy -- problems like gamma shifts, assuming/forcing 1.8 gamma as it's "base" gamma, proper multi-threading, etc have been insanely frustrating and have been issues for quite a long time. It was getting pretty long in the tooth as far as the underlying engine goes. Sad when you have 16 "cores" (8 cores + *2 for hyper-threading) available and you're watching FCP choke away with a single core while trying to do a huge render for simple overlays and the like and completely lock you out of the rest of the app interface for the duration :/ Honestly ... one of the very first non-linear editing suites I ever used back in the mid 90's (Matrox) supported background rendering ...


well said!

I'm not a happy camper when I'm editing SD footage with fast internals and 8 GBs ram and the 'Unlimited RT" (ie. you don't have enough power) BS message interrupts me b/c i haven't rendered part of my timeline.

no reason for that. but you're right - it needs to take advantage of the whole processing engine. I think they focused on the multi-tasking aspects, but if i want all the power my machine has, then give it to me without jumping hoops or getting on my knees begging for help  lol


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah - big time sore point for many video clients - if FCP worked like After Effects in processor usage there would many happy editors.


----------



## Amiga2000HD (Jan 23, 2007)

I wonder if the guys who got to test the new FCP are referring to Final Cut Pro only, or the whole package in general (Motion, Compressor, Colour, DVD Studio Pro etc) because it'll be pretty lopsided if the editing application's a fantastic piece of software but comes with stale supporting apps.

That said, I can't wait to see it for myself. The sneak preview review's got me curious...


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

Amiga2000HD said:


> I wonder if the guys who got to test the new FCP are referring to Final Cut Pro only, or the whole package in general (Motion, Compressor, Colour, DVD Studio Pro etc) because it'll be pretty lopsided if the editing application's a fantastic piece of software but comes with stale supporting apps.
> 
> That said, I can't wait to see it for myself. The sneak preview review's got me curious...


I'm wondering how much of the suite will see these huge updates too .. I suspect it will mostly be FCP and Compressor to be honest from what I've seen rumour wise. I also wouldn't be surprised if we see the suite broken up with this next release and it turn into maybe small bundles or just single apps with cheaper prices (and sold through the Mac App store exclusively).

I just really really hope they don't try to re-invent the wheel interface wise like they did with iMovie ... if they take the traditional timeline away I think I will scream so loud everyone in ehmacland would hear me.


----------



## Etobimac (Mar 7, 2011)

*Waiting... But cautiously*

I'm liking what I hear, but there's 2 things I hope they are keeping in mind:

1) The learning curve on FCP is so low that every producer now thinks they're an editor, but making it any simpler would probably still bring in new users.... So balance that desire for a wider user base with the fact that to be a powerful program, the powerful tools must still be available at your fingertips, as opposed to hidden in an "expert" menu - or accessible only through some obscure key-combo. what I'm getting at is that I hope they don't dumb it down too much.

2) the most important thing about our workflow at my workplace (a large Toronto broadcaster) is that the equipment all behaves as expected. Otherwise we all fall behind schedule, which sucks! I think most of my colleagues would be quite happy with FCP without the workarounds, as opposed to more features which work, but not quite as well As they should. I.e: relentless rerendering every time you edit to tape, even though your sequence says it's ready to go.

That being said, I'd be exited to see a refresh of the audio channel interface, the supers system and the compressor code. (and real 64-bit!)


----------



## Amiga2000HD (Jan 23, 2007)

Etobimac said:


> That being said, I'd be exited to see a refresh of the audio channel interface, the supers system and the compressor code. (and real 64-bit!)


What kind of changes would you like to see?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

mguertin said:


> I'm wondering how much of the suite will see these huge updates too .. I suspect it will mostly be FCP and Compressor to be honest from what I've seen rumour wise. I also wouldn't be surprised if we see the suite broken up with this next release and it turn into maybe small bundles or just single apps with cheaper prices (and sold through the Mac App store exclusively).
> 
> *I just really really hope they don't try to re-invent the wheel interface wise like they did with iMovie ... *if they take the traditional timeline away I think I will scream so loud everyone in ehmacland would hear me.


I really doubt they will do that mg... pros expect a timeline and if they changed it so dramatically that working pros had to go through any substantial learning/unlearning curve IMO they would lose a lot of customers.

Interesting though what you are saying about breaking the product up into individual offerings. This would be like how Adobe has gone about "packaging" their software. If you want all the tools you buy a suite. If you want an individual component then you just buy that. It would be good for consumers but probably not so good for Apple who tend to want you to buy all or nothing so I would be surprised if they did go this route... but you never know.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

I think that they might in fact lean in this direction (breaking up the suite back into smaller apps) given the new push towards online software distribution instead of boxed products. I would be very very happy to buy FCP without anything additional, especially if there were savings attached to it. I personally have no use for Compressor (at least in it's current incarnation) or any of the other software offered in the suite at the present time, so if I could get FCP for less $$ as a stand alone product I think it would be great. I'm really not interested in paying a premium to get a bunch of other software that I don't use. While this has been an option so far I'm sure that other users who use things like Motion or Color but not other apps int he suite would be very happy with this as well.


----------

